# Just bought this



## Kbrook (14 Aug 2015)

As my new winter bike/ bit of off road. Got it for £849 which didn't seem too bad for a 2016 model. It will be my first cyclocross bike. I know it's not pro standard but think it will be ok for what I need. Hope it gets nice comments as it's coming next week.


----------



## screenman (14 Aug 2015)

When and where is your first race this coming season?


----------



## Kbrook (14 Aug 2015)

Got a feeling I have posted this on the wrong section. Race? I was just getting something that might stop in the wet and go on a few trails. Apologies


----------



## Kevoffthetee (14 Aug 2015)

Looks the business


----------



## djb1971 (14 Aug 2015)

Lovely bike. keep it with the cx tyres on and don't fit road ones, it's great carrying on riding when the tarmac runs out


----------



## Crandoggler (14 Aug 2015)

screenman said:


> When and where is your first race this coming season?


Any need?

Looks good mate. I like the colour scheme.


----------



## screenman (14 Aug 2015)

Crandoggler said:


> Any need?
> 
> Looks good mate. I like the colour scheme.



No need, I just associate cyclo- cross with racing, 25 years of doing so I suppose I am a tad stuck in my ways.


----------



## Kbrook (14 Aug 2015)

Thanks. Sorry screenman for disappointing you. I've got a road bike and a mountain bike and i don't race those either, just enjoy cycling and with this I will be able to go out on days like today and enjoy it.


----------



## Lilliburlero (14 Aug 2015)

Lovely looking bike 

Enjoy


----------



## ayceejay (14 Aug 2015)

I think the term CX is a bit misleading, it doesn't mean that there is anything wrong with the bike just that it is cross in the sense that it's use straddles several types of cycling making it a jack of all trades rather than a cyclo-cross bike that is built for one specific purpose. It can annoy old schoolers because it is a borrowed term.


----------



## mustang1 (14 Aug 2015)

Im on my 2nd cross bike and to celebrate said fact I've decided to cross dress.

Not really ( about the dressing, not the 2nd bike). Anyway.. Nice bike, like the colour. Would love to see a 6 month review of your bike, particularly the brakes, as I think my next cx bike will have disks too.

Ps. Arent the marketing departments trying to sell us gravel bikes, which are a cross between cx and road? Those damn tossers.

Edit: friggin typos. Fat fingers plus soft keyboard and various auto corrections and evolution of the English language has typos all over my posts. Not to mention my lack of proof reading my posts before I hit Reply.


----------



## Kbrook (15 Aug 2015)

Yes I think you are right. It's very confusing with all these different names. Sorry to have upset the real crossers, I promise to get it very muddy if that's any consolation. Thanks all, I too love the colour, at the risk of sending Screenman over the edge that's what drew me to it.


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Aug 2015)

That looks really nice. I am sure you will have loads of fun with it.


----------



## Aunty Tyke (17 Aug 2015)

Kbrook said:


> View attachment 100111
> As my new winter bike/ bit of off road. Got it for £849 which didn't seem too bad for a 2016 model. It will be my first cyclocross bike. I know it's not pro standard but think it will be ok for what I need. Hope it gets nice comments as it's coming next week.


Looks alone it's a winner,sure you'll have a great time with it!


----------



## Easytigers (17 Aug 2015)

That's a good looking ride!


----------



## Drago (17 Aug 2015)

That smart looking mchine, decent compromise betwixt spec and price.


----------



## Keith Oates (17 Aug 2015)

Nice looking bike and Merida seem to be getting ever more popular out here and are giving Giant a run for their money.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrGrumpy (12 Jan 2016)

Kbrook said:


> View attachment 100111
> As my new winter bike/ bit of off road. Got it for £849 which didn't seem too bad for a 2016 model. It will be my first cyclocross bike. I know it's not pro standard but think it will be ok for what I need. Hope it gets nice comments as it's coming next week.


 Holy thread resurrection how you finding this bike ? It's on my list of potential purchases , albeit I won't be getting it for that price with my c2w ! Could do with feedback ? Nice colour as I've seen in it in the flesh.


----------



## jonnysnorocket (23 Jan 2016)

I picked one up just before Christmas, really, really, nice ride, love the versatility of it. 
Has very quickly become my go to bike. Can't think of any negatives.


----------



## ozboz (18 May 2016)

I was looking at the same bike last week , I like them ! , ivenot had a ride on a bike with a compact CS yet , all mine are tripples , but Im assured the gearing will suit


----------



## ColinJ (18 May 2016)

ozboz said:


> I was looking at the same bike last week , I like them ! , ivenot had a ride on a bike with a compact CS yet , all mine are tripples , but Im assured the gearing will suit


I have triples on my other bikes and compared to them I found my CAADX overgeared for the severe gradients round here. A bottom gear of 36/30 was too much like hard work on 20%+ offroad climbs. I changed the small ring to a 34 and put a 12-36 cassette on so my bottom gear is now a much more pleasant 34/36.


----------



## Oldfentiger (18 May 2016)

ColinJ said:


> I have triples on my other bikes and compared to them I found my CAADX overgeared for the severe gradients round here. A bottom gear of 36/30 was too much like hard work on 20%+ offroad climbs. I changed the small ring to a 34 and put a 12-36 cassette on so my bottom gear is now a much more pleasant 34/36.


And I've done similar on my Raleigh RX Comp.
Stock gearing was 46/36 chainrings - I changed the small ring to a 34
Original 11/28 cassette has been changed to 11/32, along with a medium cage.
It's hilly round here too!


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 May 2016)

Keeping my eye on the bay for medium cage and then fit a 11/25 cassette  Be fine for everything on and off road !


----------



## Nibor (18 May 2016)

My off road bike has an MTB triple 46/36/26 with 11-34 anyone need a tow lol


----------



## ozboz (18 May 2016)

Ill have a word with the seller , an LBS , last thing i need getting bolloxed up on hill 's !!


----------

